# Contador de 0-59 con contadores 74160



## matyus (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola! soy nuevo en el foro, no ahce mucho me meti en este tema de la electronica.
Estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto para una materia en la facultad q es un contador de 0-59.
Esta hecho con dos contadores 47LS160, dos deco 74LS47, y dos displays 7 segmentos.
El problema que estoy teniendo, es que cuando el 1er contador llega a 9 en el segundo display me muestra un 1, pasa esto:

1er contador:  0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0,1,2,3...
2do contador: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,1,1,1,1...



Dejo la imagen que tengo del circuito armado con el proteus haber si me pueden dar una mano!!!!!!!
Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba esto, mira si te sirve.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## matyus (Sep 22, 2009)

lo voy a probar! gracias por responder je
Pero no hay otra forma? porque tiene muchas compuertas y en teoria por lo q estuve estudiando tendria que funcionar sin ningun problema...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola.
Sólo a título de comentario, los 4 NAND están en un solo circuito integrado.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## matyus (Sep 27, 2009)

Listo, por suerte funciono :d je
Te queria preguntar cual seria la funcion de las compuertas NAND?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola.
La verdad ahora no me acuerdo porque las puse, solo sé, que funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 28, 2009)

amigo te recomiendo que utilices este integrado CD40110 es mas practico y viene todo en uno y no tienes que usar tantas compuertas por que este ya tiene todo integrado. busca información en google sobre este integrado.


----------



## Armando Henriquez (Jun 30, 2010)

Puedes usar tambien flip-flop... o tienes que usar ajuro 74160, es hasta mas sencillo con flip flop JK!


----------



## xXfinerXx (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, me pregunto si han realizado ese montaje en livewire,(usando el 74LS160). Dare gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola xXfinerXx

He hecho el montaje en LiveWire con el 74LS160 pero me doy cuenta que no funciona este así como el 74LS190 tiene fallas en las entradas L.
Al menos en el LiveWIre que tengo estos 2 IC’s no funcionan bien; el 74LS160 de plano no hace nada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JOSEANT (Ago 4, 2010)

HOLA ACA LES DEJO EL CIRCUITO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

ESPERO LES SIRVA


----------



## xXfinerXx (Ago 5, 2010)

Gracias MrCarlos, me dicen que debo saber la tabla de la verdad de este pero no la encuentro en internet o no la estoy buscando bien. si encuentro algo lo hare saber


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola xXfinerXx

Tal vez puedas definir la tabla de verdad del 74LS160 si ves sus hojas de datos.
En el siguiente enlace puedes encontrar esas hojas de datoshttp://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Donde dice Part Name teclea 74LS160, en la parte baja de la hoja saldrán los fabricantes que lo hacen, dale Clic en el icono de PDF para abrir las hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pelenor (Jun 26, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro se que es un tema que ya esta mas por visto pero apenas estoy descubriendo el mundo de la electronica, mi problema es sobre el contador 74ls160, normalmente le aplico pulsos para que se incremente pero se resetea automaticamente en el numero 9, o sea que ya no llega hasta el numero 10, lo que yo quiero es hacer que este mismo contador me cuente del 0 hasta el numero 11 en binario, no se como confifurarlo si esq se tiene que hacer ya eh buscado mucho pero sin buenos resultados, ojala me ayuden se los agradeceria mucho.
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola Pelenor

El contador 74LS160 es un contador de decadas por esa razón no pasa del 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

